# Link verstecken oder verschlüsseln?



## Hubivan (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo ich habe folgendes Problem,

Ein Link soll versteckt oder verschlüsselt werden, sodaß ein Ottonormal-User nicht ohne Fachkenntnisse erkennen kann worauf der Link verweist bzw wie er strukturiert ist.

Ich hab dabei schon an sowas wie URL Encoding gedacht, aber das wird ja vom Browser beim anklicken des Links trotzdem wieder in "Klartext" dargestellt.

Beispiel: 
	
	
	



```
www.irgendeneinedomain.de/login.html&user="hans"&pwd="martin"
```

soll nicht in dieser Form sichtbar sein sondern eher so


```
www.irgendeinedomain.de/login.html&%22%23%&%99%=%66
```
(ich hab hier mal völlig willkürlich Zeichen verwendet)

An technischen Möglichkeiten stehen normales HTML und Java (genauer Java Server Pages und Servlets) zur Verfügung. Java Script und PHP sind nicht verfügbar bzw. dürfen nicht verwendet werden.


----------



## Matonor (2. Oktober 2007)

Url Encoding ist ja schonmal keine schlechte Idee. Wie wäre es mit einer Zwei-Wege Verschlüsselung, oder wenn es nur um den Vergleich der Daten mit denen aus der DB z.b geht, einem Hash? Ich kenne mich mit JSP zwar weniger aus, aber das sollte damit doch möglich sein.


----------



## Hubivan (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, 

Das mit dem Hash funktioniert bei meinem konkreten Problem wahrscheinlich nicht...
Die Verwertung der in der URL übergebenen Daten liegt nicht in meiner Hand.
Ich generiere lediglich den Link,der dann auf einen anderen Server verweist.
Auf das, was dann dort passiert, habe ich keinen Einfluss.

Das einzige was ich beeinflussen kann, ist die Darstellung des Links.
Daher hatte ich diesen Thread auch ursprünglich im HTML Bereich dieses Forums angefangen...;-)

UPDATE:
Gibt es denn neben URL-Encoding noch andere Möglichkeiten den tatsächlichen Aufbau eines Links zu verschleiern?


----------

